

Google Announces Venture Group - jf781
http://www.siliconangle.com/ver2/?p=3668
Google announces venture group. My Angle: I am curious to see how Google structures their fund. How entrepreneur friendly will they be? Will they be a strategic investor (translation: driven by internal priorities) verses financial profit motive?
======
dejan
Seems to me their 'innovation' machine stopped working long time ago. It was
expected though, after all those acquisitions. In reality, I haven't seen
anything 'new', but just 'better'. This could be their way to go through the
downturn..

As for us, we've applied at YC, but when I weigh it out, it's not the money
that we really need, but guidance. Real costs of doing a startup, in the
beginning, cant be a lot more than 100€ per month. If they are, you are simply
not an entrepreneur...

